# صور خطيرة من موقع العمل



## مسئول السلامة (12 يوليو 2009)

لدى مجموعة من الصور لشركة كبيرة احب ان تشاهدونها معى وخصوصا المهندس سيد بما انه يعمل فى الامارات هذه الصور لكبرى شركات مقاولات *** والتى لها باع كبير فى مجال المقاولات والعقارات وهى شركة (*****) وهذه الصور لموقع لها بجوار الموقع الذى اعمل به مع العلم ان هذا الموقع يقع فى منطقة سكنية وهى منطقة الحدائق ********


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 يوليو 2009)

فعلاً صور خطيرة للغاية
ولكن أخي الكريم في المرات القادمة يرجى عدم ذكر اسم الشركات لأن هذا الأمر له تبعات قانونية نحن بغنى عنها
مع شكري لحرصكم على السلامة العامة


----------



## علي الحميد (12 يوليو 2009)

أخي مسئول السلامة

ليتك ذكرت ما هي الملاحظات التي لديك على كل صورة لكان الأمر أوضح وأكثر فائدة


----------



## مسئول السلامة (13 يوليو 2009)

انا اسف مهندس غسان وان شاء الله لن تتكرر مرة اخرى اما بالنسبة للمهندس على انا كتبت الملاحظات كلها على شكل عناوين


----------



## علي الحميد (13 يوليو 2009)

سامحني .. انا كبير في السن ونظري على قدي .. لكن كيف عرفت إن التورش ما فيه فلاش باك اريستور؟


----------



## sayed00 (13 يوليو 2009)

اخى مسؤل السلامة

طلما ذكرتنى بالاسم لكونى فى الامارات فسوف اعلق على الصور

للعلم لم ارى اسم الشركة لانى دخل الموضوع بعد التعديل من استاذنا غسان

سؤالى هل هناك موقع و خصوصا انشائى خالى من التجاوزات؟

اعتقد لا و هل انت من اخذت الصور كان لابد لك ان ترى الجزى الممتلئ من الكوب (هناك ترتيبات اللحام من ppe و طفاية حريق ووو

و لو هناك تجاوزات و انت من اخذ هذه الصور هل اصلحت الخطأ (لا تقولى ان الموقع مش تابع لك) يمكنك ان تكلم مسؤول السلامة و تلفت نظرة اليها

لو وصلنا الى هذا المستوى من الفكر لاصبحنا متقدمين لكن اعتقد ان امامنا وقت لتكون السلامة مسؤلية الجميع و ليست مسؤول السلامة

معلش تطرقت للموضوع من منظور شوية مختلف


تحياتى


----------



## علي الحميد (13 يوليو 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> و لو هناك تجاوزات و انت من اخذ هذه الصور هل اصلحت الخطأ (لا تقولى ان الموقع مش تابع لك) يمكنك ان تكلم مسؤول السلامة و تلفت نظرة اليها
> 
> لو وصلنا الى هذا المستوى من الفكر لاصبحنا متقدمين لكن اعتقد ان امامنا وقت لتكون السلامة مسؤلية الجميع و ليست مسؤول السلامة
> 
> ...



والله انت ميه ميه يا باشمهندس سيد ...

كلامك صح ..

مشكلتي إني لو شفت شيء من هذه المشاكل على طول اتكلم مع العامل أو مشرف الموقع ...

العامل مسكين يقول ما بيدي حيله ... والمشرف يقول وانت ايش حشرك 

الحقيقة في العالم العربي ... لاحقوق للعمال خصوصاً الأجانب...


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ردود رائعة يا إخواني ولكن يجب علينا أن لا نتردد في تقديم والنُصح والإرشاد لجميع من لا يكترث بأمور السلامة والصحة المهنية حتى وإن لم نكن مسؤولين عن الموقع ولكن بطرق حضارية وتلفت إهتمام الأشخاص وذلك بإخبارهم أن مثل هذه المشاكل قد تودي بضرر عليهم أو على المنشأة أو على المواد الأولية والمنتجة.


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000


----------



## safety113 (2 فبراير 2010)

*انظر الى نصف الكأس الممتلئة وقل السلامة اولا*






لا يوجد صمام مانع للرجوع
ممكن ان يكون الصمام بعد المسافة المصورة وليس ملاصقا لراس الشعلة حيث يوضع عادة على بعد مكتر واحد من رأس الشعلة

اما بالنسبة لمحرك الكهرباء فهذا غير صحيح فيوجد حوض لجمع الانسكابات والتهريب انظر للرمل حيث يوجد تحته نايلون
وعلى الحواف يوجد بلوك واخشاب مرتبة لمنع انتشار الانسكابات
وهذا من اهم اسس البيئة وهي متبعة عالميا ياسيدي الكريم




اما موضوع اللحام






اما وجود مكنة لحام واسطوانات غاز بنفس المكان هذا معقول لكن الاخطر امتداد كابلات الكهرباء فوق اسطوانات الغاز علما انه يوجد جهاز اطفاء ولباس امان وسطول واوعية حمل للمعدات الكهربائية المحمولة على كل لا بأس فالقليل خير من الحرمان سيدي الكريم


----------



## مسئول السلامة (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اسف على التاخير فى الرد على تعليقات حضراتكم انا اعلم تماما انه لا يوجد اى موقع انشائى يقوم بتطبيق تعليمات السلامة بنسبة مائة بالمائة مهما كان حجم المؤسسة بالنسبة للتعليق على الصور المشار اليها من قبل الاخ safety 113 فهذه الصور انا شفتها على الحقيقة وكانت بصورة واضحة جدا لى بالنسبة للصورة الاولى فلا يوجد اى صمام مانع للرجوع ابدا على الاطلاق اما بالنسبة للصورة الثانية فمحرك الكهرباء لايوجد اسفله او على حوافه اى حوض لمنع الانسكابات فلا يوجد نيلون على الرمل وايضا البلوك فهو ليس لمنع الانسكابات بل هو الكاربستون الخاص بالطريق اما الخشب فهو ايضا ليس لمنع الانسكابات اما بالنسبة للصورة الثالثة انا اوافقك الرأى لكن ما ادهشنى ان كل هذه الاعمال كانت تتم على ممر المشاه الخاص بسكان المنطقة ولايوجد اى طريق بديل وحتى بدون وضع اى حواجز حول منطقة العمل وأنا قمت بتحذير المراقب المدنى للموقع حيث انه لايوجد سواه ولكن بدون جدوى وفعلا بعد فترة تم ايقاف العمل من قبل احد مفتشين السلامة الخاصين بالمنطقة. انا اسف للاطالة ولكن احببت ان اشير الى هذه الصور من وجهة نظرى لانى كنت اعمل قريبا من هذه المنطقة.


----------



## safety113 (3 فبراير 2010)

سيدي الكريم انا لا اشهر بك او اكذبك .....معاذ الله
ولكننا فعلا نستخدم طريقة الرمل والنايلون ونخضع لتقييم بيئي عالي المستوى جدا والوضع مقبول
شكرا


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

اشكر جميع الأخوه واتمنى ان نجعل من تلك الصور وما يشابهها ماده اوليه الكتابة مواضيع تشخص الخطوره التي يتعرض لها العامل عن جهل في قواعد السلامه والعمل الأمن وتبيين تشريعات وقوانين السلامه العالميه والمحليه ليتسنى للمطلع معرفتها بشكل واضح ودقيق


----------



## أبو موئل (6 فبراير 2010)

أضم صوتي إلى صوت الأخ فرقد بضرورة متابعة العمال في مواقع العمل وتبصيرهم بقواعد الأمن والسلامة وتعريفهم بمدى المخاطر التي يمكن أن يتعرضوا لها في حال إهمالهم لهذه القواعد ولابد من وضع لوحات إرشادية داخل كل مشروع قيد التنفيذ تبين فيه أهم مبادىء الأمن والسلامة المهنية لكي يقرأها العمال ويلتزمون بها بالإضافة إلى الشرح المباشر من مهندس السلامة الذي يجب أن يكون متواجداً بشكل مكثف وكبير في أي موقع عمل


----------



## مسئول السلامة (6 فبراير 2010)

اشكر جميع الاخوة للمشاركة


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (7 فبراير 2010)

أبو موئل قال:


> أضم صوتي إلى صوت الأخ فرقد بضرورة متابعة العمال في مواقع العمل وتبصيرهم بقواعد الأمن والسلامة وتعريفهم بمدى المخاطر التي يمكن أن يتعرضوا لها في حال إهمالهم لهذه القواعد ولابد من وضع لوحات إرشادية داخل كل مشروع قيد التنفيذ تبين فيه أهم مبادىء الأمن والسلامة المهنية لكي يقرأها العمال ويلتزمون بها بالإضافة إلى الشرح المباشر من مهندس السلامة الذي يجب أن يكون متواجداً بشكل مكثف وكبير في أي موقع عمل



وانا شخصيا اضم صوتى اليكم , فليس دور السادة المهندسين التعليق والتصوير والقاء التبعية على الاخرين والتقليل من شأن اعمالهمواظهار الجوانب السيئة فيهم للغير , بل الاجدى والانفع لنا جميعا كأناس آدميين يجب علينا ان نحافظ على آدميتنا بان نعمل على توعية ونصح الاخرين بقدر استيعابهم وتفهمهم لطريقة العمل ونزيد من ثقافتهم فى العمل لعل الله ان يجزينا عنهم خيرا,فكل منهم يسعى لطلب رزقة بخبرته ومجهودة التى من الممكن ان تكون محدودة نوعا ,فما فائدتنا كمتعلمين اذا نحن علقنا عليهم وتارة اخرى ننهرهم ونتعالى على البعض احيانا.
من الواجب علينا بان نقوم باصلاح وتعديل وتوعيتهم بما يتناسب مع الحدث امامنا وذلك بايدينا وليس من الصعب على اهل الخبرات والمحترفين فى حياتنا فكل منا حين يرى اى شيئ مخالف حتى ولو كان صغيرا فى نظره هو محسوب عليه,معنى ذلك انه يمكن ان تقوم بارشادة الى الصحيح ,او ان تقوم انت بعمله مالم يضر احد الطرفين وذلك بطريقة ادبية جمة ليس فيها اسفاف اوتقريع لاحد, يمكن ان تؤثر فيه وبالتالى العائد على المجتمع يكون افضل بكثير.


----------



## سليم صبرة (19 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز
بالنسبة لاسطوانات الغاز المضغوط مثل الاوكسجين والاستالين وكذلك جميع الغازات يمنع منعا باتا نقل الاسطوانة او استعمالهم بهذا الشكل ان تكون بوضع افقي 
يجب ان توضع الاسطوانات في قفص وبشكل عمودي علاوة علي ذلك ان تربط بسلاسل 
وعند عملية النقل يجب رفع المنظم ووضع غطاء الامان علي مفتاح الاسطوانة 
ولله انني مستغرب من شكل الاسطوانات الا بيوحي انهم عمرهم ما دخلو فحص ولا بوية , عندنا في غزة وتحت الحصار الانابيب افضل من الانابيب الا في الصورة 

توجد عندي محاضرة كاملة باللغة العربية علي نقل وتداول الاسطوانات المضغوطة ساعدوني في تحميل الملف


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (19 أبريل 2010)

سليم صبرة قال:


> اخي العزيز
> بالنسبة لاسطوانات الغاز المضغوط مثل الاوكسجين والاستالين وكذلك جميع الغازات يمنع منعا باتا نقل الاسطوانة او استعمالهم بهذا الشكل ان تكون بوضع افقي
> يجب ان توضع الاسطوانات في قفص وبشكل عمودي علاوة علي ذلك ان تربط بسلاسل
> وعند عملية النقل يجب رفع المنظم ووضع غطاء الامان علي مفتاح الاسطوانة
> ...



اخى الفاضل سليم صبرة
كلامك كله صحيح عن كيفية النقل والفحص ,ونحن بدورنا من خلال المنتدى نحاول التوعية للمهتمين فى المجال , ولو ممكن ان تضع الملف للتعريف اكثر للاعضاء يكن خيرا للكل ينتفع به,وموضوع التحميل سهل من خلال اللوحة المتقدمة ,تجد علامة المشبك (المرفقات) رقم 6 ,اضغط عليها سوف تفتح لك نافذة جديدة لرفع الملفات ,اضغط بعدها على Browseوابدا رفع الملف من جهازك ,واضغط بعدها على رفع ,وبعدما يتم التحميل ,اضغط على اغلاق هذه النافذة ,وتاكد منه فى الاسفل للملفات المرفقة ,وبعدها اضغط على ارسال الرد او اعمل معاينة المشاركة قبل الرد,تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## سليم صبرة (20 أبريل 2010)

*اجراءات السلامة لنقل وتداول اسطوانات الغاز المضغوط*

*ا**خواني الاعزاء 
*يسعدني ان اقدم لكم ملف كامل عن الاسطوانات المضغوطة عن طريق power point , شروط تخزينها الاسطوانات وشروط العمل بها 
والمخاطر التي تواجة العاملين اثناء التعامل معها .
الغازات المضغوطة هي تضم كل الغازات التي تحت ضغط تحول من بخار الي سائل مثل الاوكسجين , النيتروجين , الاستالين , الارجون , الغاز المنزلي ....................الخ 
هذه المحاضرة تم شرحها للعاملين في شركة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء 
يجب علي جميع العاملين وبالخاصة مشرفي السلامة قرائتها جيدا ومن ثم العمل بها .
وانني علي استعداد لرد او الاستفسار عن اي سئوال 
اخوكم/ مهندس سليم صبرة 
مشرف السلامة والصحة المهنية بشركة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء 
غزة فلسطين 
يتم تحميل المحاضرة عن طريق الربط التالي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/xn4tJg0K/___online.html


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (20 أبريل 2010)

مجهود جميل وطيب بارك الله لك فيه .


----------



## عكوش (21 أبريل 2010)

تم التحميل 
و ماشاء الله موضوع كامل متكامل ودليل على الاحتراف. 
لكنك اثرت الرعب فينا باصوات انتقال الشرائح.
بوركت وفك الله اسر فلسطين.


----------

